# Muskies



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Anybody here flyfish for muskies? I'm gonna give it a first time try this year, fished ski's for 13 yrs but never w/ a fly. Where would I get the necessary flies? I saw a sweet popper used on "Hunt for big fish" where larry dahlberg was peacock bass fishing, anyone know where to get it?


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

tmonster:
Where are you going Muskie fishing? Generally you'll have to get close to the source (Muskies) before you'll find anyone who carries Muskie flies. I even have that problem sometimes up here in the middle of Muskie country.
If you are going to fish here in Wisc., let me know the general area and I'll check around for you and see if I can find you a local source you can contact ahead of time.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

I attend college in ND, I'll be fishing mostly mn waters, although I'd like to fish in wisconson cause it opens a week earlier. I'd just have to talk the old man into it. I've got some different lakes to try, and know some spots where it should work dynomite. If i go over to wisconsin it would be bone/deer/etc. in that area. Not too far to make a day trip. How successful have flies been in your area? Not really looking for spots, i do my own homework at that, just tactics and techniques.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Catching skees with a flyrod will be a definate challunge.. I've tried it myself and noticed that you'll have alot better luck if you fish for them with regular gear and once you get a fish follow have your fly set up for a quick cast out to where you last saw the fish (Use the fly as a throw back lure)..

Also be sure that you have a heavy enough rod and leader/tippet as a lighter rod will wear the fish to extreme exhaustion and will be harder to release alive.. The faster you can get the fish back to the boat the better..

Big Black Bunny leeches will work well... :wink:

madison


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I fly fish for muskies and tie my own flies. If you do a google search you should be able to find a source of flies but they won't be cheap. You might try Bentley's in Minneapolis, Wetieit.com is a pike/musky site that sells flies, Cabelas has pike/muskie flies. Check out www.pikeflyfishing.co.uk, there are some good patterns there too.

I would get a selection Reynold's bunny flies, Dahlberg divers, Clouser minnows and similar flies. There is also a shop in Wisconsin near Hayward (I think) that caters to musky fly fishers. Can't remember the name of it, sorry.

I would suggest a 9 or 10 weight rod as musky flies are big, wind resistant and challenging to cast. If you don't know how to double haul have someone teach you. IMO it is essential to learn to DH if you want to effectively cast big flies.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Aythya is right, I saw the muskie fly shop featured in Midwest Outdoors, or another paper-type periodical. Damned if I can't remember the name...I'll do a quick search.\

Good article here: http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/tech ... uskie.aspx

Can't find the specific fellow who fished muskies though...sorry.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Pastika's Tackle shop is out of Hayward WI and deals ALOT with Musky fishing supplies..

I was at Bentley's last night and they do have a decent selection of pike/skee flies that will suit your needs..


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never fished for muskies but plan to do it, probably the McClusky canal and/or Sweetbriar. I suppose it would be similar to pike fishing, I tie my own flies and make them BIG, UGLY and GAUDY, not resembling anything in particular. The best I've found have been spun deer hair/elk hair heads in various colors (although red somewhere in the head - ?gills? is a must) and magnum bunny strip bodies of white/red/black/green - you name it - use 2 or three colors on the same fly if you want - with some flashy stuff like "flashabou" or "big fly fiber' (comes in many colors) for tails - very long tails, up to a 10, even 12 inch long fly. Big bead eyes too, from a string of 1/4 inch + beads found at a thrift shop! They are easy to tie - use heavy thread and lots of head cement slopped on on the different tie-offs. Pike and Muskies beat the crap out of them, so make 'em tough. I use a big stainless steel long shanked salmon hook. Be creative. 
I'm convinced that Northerns, at least, are like a cat with a toy- they just can't resist something bright/flashy undulating through the water. Like a cat has to play with something moving, a Northern (and hopefully a Musky) just has to hit it. For smaller northerns make your flies a bit smaller maybe 5 - 6 inches, but the big ones hit big flies. With these big flies I've found that smaller northerns often bite the tails off and don't get hooked so if you simply want lots of fun with the smaller ones, use 5 - 6 inch flies. Seem to hook up a bit better.
But big fish hit big flies! I've just returned from Rafferty Dam/Mainprize Lake up in Sask. and landed a real nice 24+ pound spawned out female with a 9 weight pike/musky line and a gaudy fly my son said looked like a "dead parrot' so I called that fly 'the parrot'. What a battle!
When I tie pike/musky flies, though, there are never two alike. I call another fairly white one, named by my wife the "pair of socks' and another the 'clown'. 
With NO experience fly fishing muskies, these are my thoughts, but I'll keep you posted. Tight lines everyone............


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I would think that big Dahlberg and Clousers would work well, too. Athyea, so you use a sinking line later on in the summer?


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I use a sinking line in the summer when water temps are warmer and fish go deeper. Normally I will fish with a Type I Uniform Sink line early and late in the day when fish could be shallower and holding on structure. During other times, e.g. mid-day or on really sunny days when I want to go deeper I switch to a Type III or higher US line.

One thing I have discovered regarding fly size is that tandem hooks are a real asset. Last year I had numerous pike grab the back end of my large flies and give me a good fit but they were not hooked. Never had that problem much in the past but this year I am tying a number of really large flies, especially musky flies, with tandem hooks.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info about lines. I tied a tandem hook or two but for some reason never have put them on the line. Will have to try it when the northerns aren't inhaling them like they do in the spring.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Going out this weekend to give it a try. Thanks for the info, and I also got a great read besides the ones that you guys found, which were great! I'd recommond a couple articles from midwest flyfishing magazine i got a hold of, but its not currently online. I'll post on how i did on sunday eve or monday, hopefully with pics! And not of a hook in the back of my head


----------

